# Eberlestock Back packs



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anyone used the X1A1 pack made by Eberlestock ? I want to use this one for a daypack / rifle scabbard and wonder how many people like it .


----------



## Legion (May 3, 2012)

I have not used that exact model. But... You can't go wrong with Eberlestock. Incredible packs. I've been using a Gunslinger 2 for several years. Awsome.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.eberlestock.com/introducing_the_x__project.htm

Here is a link to it.

eberlestock makes a quality product


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Got My pack on order and am waiting for pickup , if it's half as good as I've been told, it will be perfect ..


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the link Don.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I had this discussion a few weeks back and finally bought a big 5.11 pack. Still have the worthless GI stuff that I bought on ebay. I am astounded by the crap they issue our troops.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I am astounded by the crap they issue our troops.


yeah but we paid a fortune for it so it must be good.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes an interesting pack for sure!!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I looked at them the last time I was in a sportings good store they looked intresting.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well Christmas came early and I got my pack today !! quite the piece of machinery .. Fits great, easy to get gun out and can pack a bow as well .. Well built and lots of storage .. Looking forward to fall and giving it a workout .Don't think I'll wait that long .. how about tomorrow ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Pictures please, you know the "rules" LOL


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Pictures please, you know the "rules" LOL


 Here's pixs of my pack , so far so great .. Lots of storage for a day pack and minimalist overnite trip . Main compartment is a little bigger than a 5 gallon bucket , has a velcro attached divider in the middle and 3 access zippered entrys . 4 other good sized pockets as well as hydration bladder pouch [2 liter]. Harness is totally adjustable and maks the fit comfortable . I can carry a gun / bow or both . . Gun access is easy and I got the optional scabbard cover in case of rain or snow [ not shown ].. Can't hardly wait til fall . This is some of the country it will be used in .


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I was wanting the x1 i think it was, and thx for the pics. Cant beat eberlestock IMO.


----------

